# Monster Cookie Metric Centry



## crankster (Mar 5, 2007)

For anyone in the area that has yet to hear about this SBC ride, it is a cool event. I did it quite a few years back before (falling from grace from an auto accident) and it was a a blast... I have since reclaimed part of my former grace and will be there to challenge any new comers...yeah right!!!! Any way if your Sunday is open and you are in the area check it out.....

http://www.salembicycleclub.org/majrides.html


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice farm roads once you get out of Salem and very flat. Only a few rollers. A good way to get out and meet some people provided the weather cooperates.


----------



## Sugahara (Jun 1, 2006)

Yup- extremely flat.


----------

